# Calling?



## jaykay (5 Jan 2012)

This is a really stupid question,  i know... But I've been putting off calling the recruiting unit nearby to join the Reserves because I've been to nervous to call? I just don't know what to say when i call, it sounds dumb to just call and be like "Hello, i'm interested in joining the reserves" i just don't know! 

i'm a pretty shy guy, not overly shy though, but for some reason talking over the phone makes me way more shy than in person, i don't get why... Usually whenever i need to make an important call, like to a manufacturer or whatever, i make my mom do it for me  ;D (I'm 17 haha so thats not overly weird, is it?) Anyways, i feel as if this is a call i should make myself? But i don't know what to say, i don't want to call and sound stupid... so i'd rather seem stupid here online to prepare myself first  ;D  

so, what do you say when you call? I already know all the details and stuff about joining the reserves, i've been looking into it for quite a while now, so its not like i'm going to need to be asking the recruiter many questions, i'd rather set up a meeting in person, to hand in my resume and whatever else i may need so i can just talk to him/her then


----------



## jeffb (5 Jan 2012)

You're probably going to have to get over it. Just call and tell them you are interested in joining the reserves. Oh, and don't be surprised with the responses you are about to get. Speaking on the phone is a not uncommon form of social anxiety disorder. You might be surprise how many people have difficulties with various forms of social anxiety. That being said, just try to get over it. If it helps, think of a script and write it down before hand.


----------



## navymich (5 Jan 2012)

jaykay said:
			
		

> ...but for some reason talking over the phone makes me way more shy than in person,...



Then why not go down in person?  You may need to call to ask hours or location, but make yourself presentable and head on down.  Even if you get there and they can't see you right then, at least you can ask in person to make an appointment.

I would still suggest writing down your questions too, so at least you can remember them all and keep yourself on track.

Good luck


----------



## jaykay (5 Jan 2012)

jeffb said:
			
		

> You're probably going to have to get over it. Just call and tell them you are interested in joining the reserves. Oh, and don't be surprised with the responses you are about to get. Speaking on the phone is a not uncommon form of social anxiety disorder. You might be surprise how many people have difficulties with various forms of social anxiety. That being said, just try to get over it. If it helps, think of a script and write it down before hand.



Yeah, the 'script' idea could work, and what do you mean by "Oh, and don't be surprised with the responses you are about to get." are they not accepting people or something?


----------



## jaykay (5 Jan 2012)

airmich said:
			
		

> Then why not go down in person?  You may need to call to ask hours or location, but make yourself presentable and head on down.  Even if you get there and they can't see you right then, at least you can ask in person to make an appointment.
> 
> I would still suggest writing down your questions too, so at least you can remember them all and keep yourself on track.
> 
> Good luck



Yeah i could go on down there i suppose, its only a few minutes down the road! The only questions i have pretty much are about what i need/how i'm exactly supposed to join, but i'm sure the recruiter will tell me all of that

but is there anything i should bring with me if i just go down there randomly? Should i bother with a resume or any papers?


----------



## jeffb (5 Jan 2012)

No, I didn't mean when you go down there. The recruiters will be very professional, of that I am sure. 

Scratch what I said, it was written in haste and was referring to the responses you may get on this site. I forgot this was in the recruiting section where people are a little more gentle. 

You don't need a resume. Just head down there with your questions and they will give you the requisite paperwork.


----------



## TBone22 (5 Jan 2012)

There are many ways to avoid the phone. As suggested, you can go in person or there is also a chat feature somewhere out there. More important, if you're too afraid to make a phone call are you really ready for life and death situations?


----------



## jaykay (5 Jan 2012)

jeffb said:
			
		

> No, I didn't mean when you go down there. The recruiters will be very professional, of that I am sure.
> 
> Scratch what I said, it was written in haste and was referring to the responses you may get on this site. I forgot this was in the recruiting section where people are a little more gentle.
> 
> You don't need a resume. Just head down there with your questions and they will give you the requisite paperwork.



Ohh i get it, yeah never mind, i thought you were talking about the responses i would get from the recruiters when i call them, but i understand now haha


----------



## jaykay (5 Jan 2012)

TBone22 said:
			
		

> There are many ways to avoid the phone. As suggested, you can go in person or there is also a chat feature somewhere out there. More important, if you're too afraid to make a phone call are you really ready for life and death situations?



i'm not necessarily 'afraid' to call, i just don't want to make a fool out of myself, it being a first impression and all, i honestly never use the phone... I text quite a bit, but i don't even remember the last time i had to talk on the phone to somebody, so i'll probably just head on down there...


----------



## TBone22 (5 Jan 2012)

Going in person sounds like the best bet for now but it is a very long process that I doubt you'll get through without making a few (dozen for me) phone calls. As far as advice for that, remind yourself that no matter how stupid you sound there will never be a note put on your file "sounded stupid -> do not hire". Once the phone call is over its in the past.


----------



## brihard (5 Jan 2012)

Reserve recruiters get all kinds of folks calling or knocking on the door with little to no knowledge. We don't bite. Learn what you can about the army, the trade you wish to join and the regiment you wish to join, and you should come across as someone with a strong and informed interest.


----------



## SentryMAn (5 Jan 2012)

I get nervous for another reason, too much contact with them. I fear they see me coming and leave the room, or go on break.


----------



## Rheostatic (5 Jan 2012)

Seriously, it's time to get used to stepping outside your comfort zone.


----------



## PMedMoe (5 Jan 2012)

Rheostatic said:
			
		

> Seriously, it's time to get used to stepping outside your comfort zone.



Particularly since you want to join the CF.


----------



## aesop081 (5 Jan 2012)

jaykay said:
			
		

> (I'm 17 haha so thats not overly weird, is it?)



I joined the regular force at your age. I phone the CFRC all by myself too. So, yeah, your situation is a bit weird. You might want to get over it, we have telephones in the military too.




> i feel as if this is a call i should make myself?



Ya think ? 



> so, what do you say when you call?



What do you think ?


----------

